# Will you marry me?



## Mistique (Oct 3, 2015)

No
How can I love
when fear doubts my heart?

No
How can I love
when anger drains my soul?

No
How can I love
when grief blinds my sight?

No, no and no

But how can I not love
when our love
eases my heart,
restores my soul
and clears my vision?
Leaving me to be the last to see
my one and only truth; hell yes


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 3, 2015)

Ha! Love this Misti... I thought I knew where you were going with this.. but you surprised me... charming and unique... just like you.. fabulous...


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 3, 2015)

A lovely poem and well written. Thanks.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 3, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> Ha! Love this Misti... I thought I knew where you were going with this.. but you surprised me... charming and unique... just like you.. fabulous...



Thank you so very much for your kind words. I'm glad you enjoyed it.



Arthur G. Mustard said:


> A lovely poem and well written. Thanks.



Thank you for taking the time to read it and for your comments.

As you so perfectly put it...

...hell yes!


----------



## Doc Martin (Oct 3, 2015)

This is a very nice piece. With readings like this and a shot of courage, I want to give poetry a try.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 3, 2015)

Doc Martin said:


> This is a very nice piece. With readings like this and a shot of courage, I want to give poetry a try.




Wonderful  !!!! Welcome to the fabulous poetry thread..


----------



## TKent (Oct 3, 2015)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Mistique (Oct 3, 2015)

Sonata said:


> As you so perfectly put it...
> 
> ...hell yes!



thanks, that made me smile 



Doc Martin said:


> This is a very nice piece. With readings like this and a shot of courage, I want to give poetry a try.



Oh, you should. I still don't consider myself a poet (even though I have written a few poems now. Its just me playing around and you could definately do that to. Just have fun with it



TKent said:


> Love it!!!!



Thanks sweetie 

I wrote this with the idea in mind that perhaps we could use it on the invitation to the wedding. My fiancee read it and he quite liked it. I had my doubts if this was suitable for a wedding invitation, but he disagreed and felt it would work nicely after some alterations. I asked - slightly worried - what those alterations would be and he said that he wanted to add his part of the story. I don't think my fiancee has ever written a poem in his life, so I am quite curious to see what he will make of it. I love it that he wants to try and that I get to read something of what it has been like for him.


----------



## Jcrazy99 (Oct 4, 2015)

Sounded great, I enjoyed it. I just wanted to share some advice for the heck of it if its okay. Show the reader don't tell the reader. I'm sure you heard of this, maybe a line of showing in there would of been sweet too. I try to remember this when I write something (which I am very rookie at so please disregard the advice if you wish). That's just what came to mind after reading it, but very nice flow and very great work.


----------



## Schroeder (Oct 5, 2015)

Perhaps its because I recently proposed to my love, or, maybe, its because I've always had a soft side for the romantic, for the sweet and lighthearted...

But this truly did warm my heart for a moment. So very short, and yet so very sweet; That's what I love about poetry, especially poems like this one. In a mere five stanzas, you've described a rather beautiful story. It would lovely to put onto your wedding invitations, I feel.


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (Oct 5, 2015)

a very interesting and "simple" way of approaching this kind of subject. good one!


----------



## Mistique (Nov 15, 2015)

Jcrazy99 said:


> Sounded great, I enjoyed it. I just wanted to share some advice for the heck of it if its okay. Show the reader don't tell the reader. I'm sure you heard of this, maybe a line of showing in there would of been sweet too. I try to remember this when I write something (which I am very rookie at so please disregard the advice if you wish). That's just what came to mind after reading it, but very nice flow and very great work.



Sorry I haven't responded to this sooner, life has a way of taking over sometimes. Thank you for your advice. I do believe showing, and not telling, is very important, so I will give it some thought. I'm glad you liked it 



Schroeder said:


> Perhaps its because I recently proposed to my love, or, maybe, its because I've always had a soft side for the romantic, for the sweet and lighthearted...
> 
> But this truly did warm my heart for a moment. So very short, and yet so very sweet; That's what I love about poetry, especially poems like this one. In a mere five stanzas, you've described a rather beautiful story. It would lovely to put onto your wedding invitations, I feel.



I'm so glad it managed to touch you. That is exactly what I wanted to do; write our story in a very condenced way  I definately think this (or the Dutch translation since I am Dutch) will be on the card. It suits me, it suits us, and I think that makes it perfect for the card.



bspn said:


> a very interesting and "simple" way of approaching this kind of subject. good one!



Thank you very much for your comment  Glad you liked it.


----------

